# UNION bindings-Factory Travis Rice 2013/14 vs Burton Mission 2013



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello Everybody,

Please post your cons and Pros, what you get if u ride Unions factory vs Burtons Mission 2013 as you can see it is out of stock On Sale Burton Mission Snowboard Bindings up to 40% off means something? good product? 

I made this topic to know and decide do i really need upgrade from Burtons Mission to Unions Factory, and will i get after upgrade some reall improvements, do i will turn more easy i mean if i lean to right or left will i get better response i mean will my board going to react quicker than Burtons bindings?

Point is that when i bought a DC T rice Shoes 2013/2014 model shop assistant told me that mine mission bindings going to work fine, because i asked do i need to upgrade from My Mission to Union he said "NO" 

So i ask some of you and would love to hear it Especially would love to hear from UNION official if they are here

Thanks to everybody every msg is appreciated and welcome


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

aistis said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Please post your cons and Pros, what you get if u ride Unions factory vs Burtons Mission 2013 as you can see it is out of stock On Sale Burton Mission Snowboard Bindings up to 40% off means something? good product?
> 
> ...


I don't have a public opinion on the Missions, other than the fact that Burton makes very good bindings. 

If your bindings are doing the job, I suggest saving your $$ till next year and upgrade to the 14/15 T.Rice pro model. That's what I'm riding right now, and fricking love them.


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I don't have a public opinion on the Missions, other than the fact that Burton makes very good bindings.
> 
> If your bindings are doing the job, I suggest saving your $$ till next year and upgrade to the 14/15 T.Rice pro model. That's what I'm riding right now, and fricking love them.



Hello,

Thanks for answer 14-15 model? what will be more improvements in 14-15 model than 13-14? What we get more than we not get in 13/14 model does it way better? 

Thanks


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

aistis said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for answer 14-15 model? what will be more improvements in 14-15 model than 13-14? What we get more than we not get in 13/14 model does it way better?
> 
> Thanks


New highbacks, new straps, new baseplate material.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

If you are looking for bindings to make it "easier to turn", then you are probably not going to tell much difference between your Missions and Union Factory. You are probably better off saving money and just learning to snowboard with what you have, until you get to a point where something breaks, or you can tell exactly what it is that is holding you back.

As for me, i may upgrade my Burton Mission bindings next year, not because they hold me back, but because i find the ratchet mechanism is a bit iffy, and after replacing both toe ladders last year, i am already seeing quite a bit of wear on the new ladders. It sucks that i have to be so delicate and careful when strapping in, to avoid slipping ratchets


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> If you are looking for bindings to make it "easier to turn", then you are probably not going to tell much difference between your Missions and Union Factory. You are probably better off saving money and just learning to snowboard with what you have, until you get to a point where something breaks, or you can tell exactly what it is that is holding you back.
> 
> As for me, i may upgrade my Burton Mission bindings next year, not because they hold me back, but because i find the ratchet mechanism is a bit iffy, and after replacing both toe ladders last year, i am already seeing quite a bit of wear on the new ladders. It sucks that i have to be so delicate and careful when strapping in, to avoid slipping ratchets


hey

thanks for answering which bindings you own? So u say that Union Factory ratchets system is bad? i wonder why T Rice use them  if they so bad? some ppl said to me other things about Union Factory: 

*"Well if you are looking for more response then yes you should notice a difference going from the Mission to the Factory. It did take me about 4 or 5 runs down the mountain to get used to the difference, but once I did it was amazing how much better they were.

If you have the money and want more from your binding, then I'd say go for the Factory especially since you indicate that you are not doing much park stuff. To me, the difference is night and day.

But if you don't want to spend the extra money, the Mission will still be good for you. They are good bindings."*

By the way ppl who have Missions and Union can really say if they feel difference or not, if you dont own Missions and you dont have Unions you cant test and say

So i think i will try them out and write in here



UNION INHOUSE said:


> New highbacks, new straps, new baseplate material.


Thanks but it will be expensive again as always when new models arrive, because now i have a very good deal for UNION FACTORY 20% off so i can get unions for like 150 EUR i think its a very nice price:yahoo:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, if you want to go and buy them thats fine. Chances are you probably wont tell much difference with the Unions, but they look like a great binding.

You know the saying "A poor workman blames his tools..."

I have the 2013 Burton Mission Restricted. The ratchets/ladders always skip when tightening them, and so i end up eating into the plastic ladders. I am not sure what bindings i would change to. Wouldnt mind trying out Flow bindings, for the quick entry system. But i am not all that concerned about minor differences in feel/response. Ease of use, durability and weight (i carry my gear a long way) is more important to me.


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> Well, if you want to go and buy them thats fine. Chances are you probably wont tell much difference with the Unions, but they look like a great binding.
> 
> You know the saying "A poor workman blames his tools..."
> 
> I have the 2013 Burton Mission Restricted. The ratchets/ladders always skip when tightening them, and so i end up eating into the plastic ladders. I am not sure what bindings i would change to. Wouldnt mind trying out Flow bindings, for the quick entry system. But i am not all that concerned about minor differences in feel/response. Ease of use, durability and weight (i carry my gear a long way) is more important to me.


as i said its a good deal and its not expensive, i can always sell bindings if i dont like them 

But as i understood you dont have UNION FACTORY, so you cant compare Missions vs Union, because you dont have them both and you not ridden them both Only people who owned both setups can tell what and how is a difference between 2 of them

p.s check this topic http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/130545-union-bindings-factory-travis-rice-2013-a.html "trapper" owned both setups so he knows what he tells


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> I will chime in, because I have some relevant experience - I rode the same bindings as tokyo_dom (2013 Mission Restricted Reflex) for a couple of years and still have a pair of Unions on one of my boards (2013 MCs, which are similar to the Factory in some respects).
> 
> Overall I agree with tokyo_dom's assessment: For your key concern of ease of turning, there is virtually no difference between these bindings - both turn the board equally well and are pretty similar in response.


thanks for your input what i am talking is i mean those bindings On Sale Burton Mission Snowboard Bindings up to 40% off not other ones, and exact Union Bindings On Sale Union Factory Snowboard Bindings 2014 not other or similar, what i want to hear is people who rode on those exact bindings, i only hear yet from one user *"trapper"* http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/trapper.html that he has both exact bindings that i am talking about....

p.s dont get me wrong but how then you can comment peoples who own missions and Union factory and after they say:

*"Well if you are looking for more response then yes you should notice a difference going from the Mission to the Factory. It did take me about 4 or 5 runs down the mountain to get used to the difference, but once I did it was amazing how much better they were.

If you have the money and want more from your binding, then I'd say go for the Factory especially since you indicate that you are not doing much park stuff. To me, the difference is night and day.

But if you don't want to spend the extra money, the Mission will still be good for you. They are good bindings."*


Do they lying, that's what you wanted to say? Because every rider is a different and every person feels differently...


Thanks again for all the answers...


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Personal differences in riding styles, rider size, conditions, etc. are going to affect how much of a difference you feel. Like I said, I personally felt a big difference. If I hadn't, then I would have had no adjustment period to the new bindings. But as it stands I did. 

Of course, being a big guy on a fairly stiff board may be part of the reason the Missions felt underpowered for me. For you or someone else, you may not notice a major difference in terms of turning, as others have said. 

Like I stated, the Mission is a good binding and probably fine for you. But _in my experience_ the Factory is more responsive, durable and comfortable. YMMV though.

I wouldn't get too hung up on this idea that someone has to have the same exact models to make a fair comparison. There are tons of people on this forum who might not have both binders but have more experience in general and know their shit. Don't discount what others have to say on the topic. 

You may just have to try them. If you don't like them, then sell them. If you do, sell the Missions. I kept mine as a backup set that I use on days I don't feel like charging all day.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

You are right, I dont have both so can't compare.

I think trapper is right, you just need to buy them for yourself and find out if they make you a better rider. Seems they are rated Advanced-Expert, so you should be hitting them double blacks in no time


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> You are right, I dont have both so can't compare.
> 
> I think trapper is right, you just need to buy them for yourself and find out if they make you a better rider. Seems they are rated Advanced-Expert, so you should be hitting them double blacks in no time


lol :laugh:


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> You are right, I dont have both so can't compare.
> 
> I think trapper is right, you just need to buy them for yourself and find out if they make you a better rider. Seems they are rated Advanced-Expert, so you should be hitting them double blacks in no time


Hey 

Both are rated as "Advanced - Intermediate" it depends on which website you are looking at, well yes i am going to try them anyways its not a million dollars bindings that you cant buy if you get it for like 150 EUR its a good deal, and riders have more than 1 bindings anyways and as i mentioned before i can always sell that or another if i dont like 




SGboarder said:


> With all due respect, it appears to me that you are not looking for people with *the exact same bindings*, but rather for people who will give you *the exact answer that you want to hear*...
> 
> There are many people on this forum who are vastly more experienced than me, but I have been riding for several years using a range of binding models from different manufacturers on a variety of boards.
> 
> ...


much appreciated for your answer dude i am looking at people who have same bindings and ride them i am not looking at people who only talks about bindings and never rode on it

i am 85 kg buddy and 190 cm tall i need super strong bindings that are durable and strong


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

okay eventually its on my board gona try those bindings hope wont be disappointed


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

aistis said:


> okay eventually its on my board gona try those bindings hope wont be disappointed


Unless you are impossible to please, you won't be disappointed. Those bindings rule. 

Thanks for the support aistis.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Good, now that you got them you will realize for yourself the shop guy was right when you asked if you needed to buy them. The answer is still no.

But you wanted them... and want beats need any day.


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Good, now that you got them you will realize for yourself the shop guy was right when you asked if you needed to buy them. The answer is still no.
> 
> But you wanted them... and want beats need any day.


More response man more response thats a reason i need more response, instant power to the heels and toe...



UNION INHOUSE said:


> Unless you are impossible to please, you won't be disappointed. Those bindings rule.
> 
> Thanks for the support aistis.


No Worries i hope they will not disappoint me


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

well, what i can say best Bindings in a market, also won an 3rd place in WTO snowboarders category, not bad, thanks Union and Rice:yahoo:


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

aistis said:


> well, what i can say best Bindings in a market, also won an 3rd place in WTO snowboarders category, not bad, thanks Union and Rice:yahoo:


Awesome, congrats!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

aistis said:


> well, what i can say best Bindings in a market, also won an 3rd place in WTO snowboarders category, not bad, thanks Union and Rice:yahoo:


That's great. You go get 'em tiger!


----------

